# Question About Drop



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

As long as the tails out of your weatherhead meet their construction specifications, they do what they need to do to make their aerial drop work, even if that means replacing it. That said, I doubt very much you have enough tail to meet their specs, based on what you describe. You have your PoCo's rules book handy? Most of them are online.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.georgiapower.com/builders/pdfs/BlueBook.pdf

Their requirements are that you have at least 3 feet of conductor tailed out from your weatherhead. You got that? Didn't think so. Replace your SE cable.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> http://www.georgiapower.com/builders/pdfs/BlueBook.pdf
> 
> Their requirements are that you have at least 3 feet of conductor tailed out from your weatherhead. You got that? Didn't think so. Replace your SE cable.


It seems when you have AL, they leave all 3 feet, but if you use cooper, they seems to take about half of it.:laughing:


----------

